# is my scorpion mid molt or dying?!



## cairanscorp10

I have had an emperor since December and he stopped eating about a month ago, I assumed this was because he was pre molt. 

However for the past week he has taken a very strange position, with his tail arched up over his head, his claws in front of his face and his legs all curled up underneath him. 

The guy at the pet shop said it looked like he was trying to molt and suggested that we spray the tank every day and it should take just a few days... however that was over a week ago and the scorp is still not moving from its strange position, and it doesn't show any signs of actually molting. 

It fell on its side for a few days and didn't even try to get up again, eventually I put it back upright, but am not sure if i was meant to! 

I seriously thought he was dying, but he is definitely still alive, just seems to be very rigid, however when i mist his tank his tail does move a tiny bit so he is definitely very much alive.

I don't know whether this is at all normal but its stressing us all out wondering if he will be ok 

Can anyone help with this odd problem...


----------



## scorpionmom

If his tail is up, then I think he is ready to molt, though it did not sound good when you said his chelae ("claws") where scrunched up and his legs were tucked under his body. Honestly, I am not sure, but I don't think it would hurt to bump him gently with a paint brush. If he moves and seems alert then he is fine; if not, hate to say it but he is probably dying. All I can say is, worrying won't help much and good luck!


----------



## cairanscorp10

His tail was so far up that it was actualy over his head and touching the ground in front of him to start with, is that a sign that he is in premolt? I think maybe he may have started then decided to stop! If I touch his tail he curls it gently around my finger, but I picked him up to put him upright again the other day and he did not move from his position, he seems very rigid everywhere apart from his tail, his legs and pincers havent moved for about four days even when i have gently blown on him or touched him. If this is pre molt behaviour could he stay in teh same position for a long time, like weeks?


----------



## scorpionmom

cairanscorp10 said:


> His tail was so far up that it was actualy over his head and touching the ground in front of him to start with, is that a sign that he is in premolt? I think maybe he may have started then decided to stop! If I touch his tail he curls it gently around my finger, but I picked him up to put him upright again the other day and he did not move from his position, he seems very rigid everywhere apart from his tail, his legs and pincers havent moved for about four days even when i have gently blown on him or touched him. If this is pre molt behaviour could he stay in teh same position for a long time, like weeks?


I personally think he is in pre-molt.

Are the conditions right? I am not doubting you, but it could be related to his conditions (humidity, temperature, etc.)

They can be in pre-molt for a long time, and they can stay in one position. I have a 2nd instar T. bastosi that should be ready to molt, in fact should have molted a month ago, and has not molted yet. It is annoying, especially because they are supposed to have fast growth rates. I think your emperor is fine though, and the long wait should be expected.

Also, does he have proper hiding places?

Like I said before, good luck!


----------



## cairanscorp10

He has a 4 watt heat mat and cork bark for hiding, he usually lives under his wood, but just a couple of days before he started doing this he moved from under it and sat out in the open, which is exactly where he is now! We mist him every day at bedtime, but since this and teh pet shop thinking he is molting we have upped his spraying to multiple times a day surrounding where he is. I have been careful not to spray him, but when a bit of mist lands on him he wiggles his tail, his tail is still got a lot of strength in it too, everything else though seems very rigid like he doesnt want to or cant move at all. I hope it is pre molt


----------



## Roblicious

after hes done molting, you should invest in a heat lamp + 50w infrared bulb setup, wont cost more then 15-20 bucks, 10 for the lamp and 5-6 for a 50w IR bulb depending on where you buy it.

it does better then a heat pad and it should make for a more active scorpion instead of him hugging the wall where the heat pad is


----------



## cairanscorp10

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/cairanscorp10

Here are some pics, sorry they are not great.


----------



## Optic

Wow? I don't know alot about Scorps, But have you decided to do any online research? Could just be something it feel comfortable doing at the moment, is it above the heat mat?


----------



## cairanscorp10

I have looked online loads and not much says about when a scorpion stops moving, I cant get him to budge at all! No the heat mat is at the other end of his tank, before he used to sleep next to it, but moved out of his home a few days before taking up this position.


----------



## Optic

Maybe he's too hot? I have no idea =(


----------



## scorpionmom

In the pictures, it looked as though he is in pre-molt. Your description of him coming out from under the cork bark sounds normal, although I have heard they often molt in a burrow. I would say it is alright.

Also, would you mind maybe recording all the information you can about this event. It would help for future questions and studies, trust me.

Didn't look exactly gravid but I guess another possibility is that it is pregnant, although again female emperors usually give birth in a burrow or under something. I don't think that it is gravid, just a suggestion.

Edit: Looked at the pictures again and I would definitely say it is ready to molt.


----------



## cairanscorp10

thank you!  I really hope so, I will record whatever he does but I am assuming he wont do much more for a while. I will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Chrome69

Yea, molt pose, i've seen a few of my emps do that exact same thing before they molt but they don't usually assume the position for a long time without molting. Emps are known to be weird so I wouldn't worry too much, jus keep doin what you're doin.


----------



## jonnyquong

cairanscorp10 said:


> ... I will keep my fingers crossed


(...and off your scorpion while it's trying to molt! ) lol


----------



## CamaroKid90

*Emp dying? Or molting? Help!!! ):*

My scorpion is not moving  and his tail is outstretched over his head, his claws are close to his face, but then they move, his tail wiggles every once in awhile, his legs are curled up, he's never molted and he isn't fat or puffed up, he moved his legs when I poked him. Is he dying? I've had him since sept 2011 and he has never acted like this. I do all the proper care taking measures but I'm worried. Help!
ps. He's never been in cold temps, he has a hide and a lamp rather than a mat. He always has water and gets fed regularly( this behavior just started this morning)


----------



## Michiel

It's dying

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------

